# Hartville Oh Whizzer show...?



## oquinn (Jul 27, 2018)

Are they gonna have it this year?


----------



## Henryford2 (Jul 27, 2018)

http://www.hartvillemarketplace.com/events/whizzer-bike-show-and-swap-meet/


----------



## 56jetflow (Jul 14, 2019)

2019 hartville flyer attached


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 18, 2019)

Only a couple weeks away , deserves a bump / reminder


----------

